# Pinerello Factory Tour



## cdn rookie (Nov 13, 2006)

I will be in Treviso for the month of Sept I wonder has anyone or is possible to get a tour of their factor. And who should I contact ? THANKS

MM


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I've been to the Treviso factory a couple of times. Definitely worth the trip.
I met both Fausto and Papa Gino when I was getting sized for a custom Opera back in 2000!
Just show up during business hours and ask nicely.
Also, don't forget to visit the factory store in town. That's where you'll find all the cool swag and if you're lucky you might get a glimps of Gino.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Bicycle factory tours are awesome, and I love Pinarello, but be aware that Pinarello doesn't build that many bikes in Italy anymore so there might not be much more than seeing people assemble and paint bikes. Though I do believe they still make their magnesium frames in Trevisio, and that would be very cool to see.


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

here´s the contactinformation for pinarello:

SHOP: [email protected] 0039 0422 543821

FACTORY: [email protected] 0039 0422 411974


----------



## cdn rookie (Nov 13, 2006)

sanzan said:


> here´s the contactinformation for pinarello:
> 
> SHOP: [email protected] 0039 0422 543821
> 
> FACTORY: [email protected] 0039 0422 411974


Thanks will call them a month before I arrive in Treviso


MM


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

rhauft said:


> I've been to the Treviso factory a couple of times. Definitely worth the trip.
> I met both Fausto and Papa Gino when I was getting sized for a custom Opera back in 2000!
> Just show up during business hours and ask nicely.
> Also, don't forget to visit the factory store in town. That's where you'll find all the cool swag and if you're lucky you might get a glimps of Gino.


Sorry to nitpick, but this was just a bit too much for me. It is not Gino, but Giovanni. And nobody would shorten it to Gino, all his friends call him Nane. Nane lives just above the Pinarello sporting goods shop across the alley from the back door of the bike shop, he comes into the shop every day to kibitz with his friends. Fausto actually spends more time in the sporting goods shop than in the bike shop. Nane's daughter Carla works in the bike shop, she is the one with the big smile who will take your money at the cash register. If you want to see some pro bikes, go out the back door of the bike shop and then turn right down the alley. About 50 meters further up on your left side you will see a glass window showing a bike workshop. This is where the riders often come to get fitted for their bikes. Next to it is a warehouse where many bikes are stored.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

I stand corrected. My business was with Fausto in the factory, not with his father Nane. I got a brief greeting and a nod from him 8 years ago. Fausto was my contact for a custom steel Opera in my team colors. He was super to deal with even though the bike took over 6 months to make. Fausto had originally quoted me 4-6 weeks!  
When it finally arrived it was perfect :thumbsup: 



dnalsaam said:


> Sorry to nitpick, but this was just a bit too much for me. It is not Gino, but Giovanni. And nobody would shorten it to Gino, all his friends call him Nane. Nane lives just above the Pinarello sporting goods shop across the alley from the back door of the bike shop, he comes into the shop every day to kibitz with his friends. Fausto actually spends more time in the sporting goods shop than in the bike shop. Nane's daughter Carla works in the bike shop, she is the one with the big smile who will take your money at the cash register. If you want to see some pro bikes, go out the back door of the bike shop and then turn right down the alley. About 50 meters further up on your left side you will see a glass window showing a bike workshop. This is where the riders often come to get fitted for their bikes. Next to it is a warehouse where many bikes are stored.


----------



## jpaine (May 13, 2007)

I just returned from a great cycling trip to Italy. During the trip I managed to stop by the Pinarello store and get a photo with Giovanni Pinarello! Spent an hour in the store before the wife dragged me out.....great trip though. If you have not cycled in Italy before make sure you bring your bike. We were in Borso del Grappa and the climbs and large number of rides were really impressive. I have put a few on my blog with data from my Garmin. Check it out....and make sure you save time to go to the Pinarello store. They have bikes in the store in the alley that I had never seen before.

Cheers,
Jeff

my blog is at www.jeffandkimpaine.com


----------

